# otter outdoors



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

anybody own any of their boats, im looking into either getting a stealth 1200, phantom, or final attack, mainly because of the prices, i cannot afford the 2000, the one im really serious about is the final attack, does anyone own one, or have any experience with one, i just would mainly be using it on sloughs by the north canadian river, small ponds, and in fields, is it worth the money, and how does it perform


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

comeon someone help me out here


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

I haven't hunted out of the final attack, but have seen it. Seems to me to be a marginal set up at best. I have a got an Outlaw Ghost Coffin that is way better than the final attack, if you are looking for a good coffin for shallow water situations, look at a Drake Waterfowl coffin. I don't care for the 1200 either, not near as sturdy as homemade KARA layout boats IMHO. $.02


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

by shallow water situations, how shallow? and is the reason its good for the water because it floats, or becasue itsdeep im talking about those coffin blinds or whatever they are called, i was wanting something i could take to retrieve downed birds, decoys, and hunt out of, and it needs to be reasonably priced, give me the links to those sights please, thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

The Otter Outdoors Final Attack is a great unit. I own 3 of them for shallow water hunts. It can be dragged behind a 4 wheeler, and loaded with gear, I even put a 5 HP Go-Devil on mine once. I paid $225/ by purchasing 6 of them. I have some really neat pictures of them loaded up with Avery Real Grass somewhere around here. It only has a few applications where it is helpful, but when you need it you'll be glad you have one.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)




----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)




----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

5 hp motor, it says on the specifications that it can only hold a 2 hp, how does that work, wont it mess the boat up? where are all the other pictures, and how do you shoot with the go devil motor sitting the way it is over the cockpit


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

You can follow the motor ratings if you want, I just did it once to see how fast it would go... I dont recommend anyone try and hunt out of it with the installation.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

you think a 30# thrust trolling motor would push that thing good enough, or would you reccomend a higher powered trolling motor, if so, tell me


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Go as big as you can. A 30 will work fine.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

where are the other pictures at, are they in the album?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

30# will be more than enough for a little boat like that.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

how do you grass that thing up, id be using it more for field hunting, id be using that grass from avery, and id spray paint it green, so i could use it for winter wheat hunting, because thats all i hunt, i just need the grass to be green, then from there, the geese probably wont be able to spot me in all of my decoys, or, could i just buy the 170 dollar blind kit that otter outdoor sells and paint it green? would that conceal me in winter wheat?


----------

